# GSD Problems



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

This is the real Eko, you can see how silly and loveable he is


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I think your vet is wrong by saying that Eko is becoming a typical boy dog - his behaviour is beyond that and you certainly need a trainers/behaviourists advise and quickly or your boy is going to get into BIG trouble. Does your vet not know of any in your area?

I would get him neutered as soon as possible, and whilst that is not going to be a magical cure for the problems, it should hopefully in time take away the testosterone that he has.

I hope that people with more experience especially with GSDS will offer better advice


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

It is sad that your vet is brushing off your dog's aggressive behavior issues as 'typical boy dog' stuff and truly hope you can find a good trainer to help you get him trained and under control before he does some serious damage to someone or kills someone's pet.

An aggressive dog with no self control, and little training is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

My vet just suggested the petsmart training classes... I have a contract with Banfield so they will really only promote Petsmart stuff. No offense to them but I think this is a little beyond a Petsmart obedience class. He sits, he lays down, comes when called, he is obedient but around other animals I cannot trust him. I have had to warn all my friends to make sure never to walk into my house without anyone there because he has tried to bite. I have a couple trainers I am going to call, the only GSD club in my area is a Schutzhund club but maybe that is what I need, I mean they probably have lots of experience in dealing with aggression. It seems very private but I'll give them a call for an evaluation.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Eko is beautiful, sorry that you've been having some problems with him. We've got an 8 yr old GSD boy Eddie and have had gsds for many years. We got him neutered a few years ago, not due to aggression it was mainly for health reasons. It took a while to have an effect on him but it has changed his character in the sense that he has gone even more soft, loveable and loves people lol. Gsd's like to test their boundaries, so finding a great trainer to help you is vital. I would also get him neutered asap. Keep us posted how you're getting on with him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Your vet sounds like a fool. Good for you for recognizing that Petsmart dog training is not the answer here. What has his breeder said when you've discussed this problem with her? I think a GSD group is a good resource for you. It doesn't matter how private they are, if you go to them and let them know what's going wrong and ask for direction, they will try to help you out. It's also worthwhile checking with a certified veterinary behaviorist (this is not just a run of the mill behavioral trainer, they have the highest level of training) for a second opinion.

Here's the link to find one in your area : Find a Board Certified Veterinary Behaviorist « ACVB

I wish you luck. You have a serious problem on your hands and he is going to kill one of your other pets or injure someone if you don't treat this like an emergency. Are you keeping him separate from your other pets now for their safety?? If he's lunging at people you need to not let him have access to anyone or you're going to be held liable when he bites someone.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

You have a handsome boy. I love GSD, but they take a lot training and a special owner to help them grow to be good dogs.

And you have recognized behavior problems that need to be addressed. Getting him neutered now will be a start - hormones can make it harder to pay attention. Banker was neutered at 18 months because it allows for full growth, no particular advantage in waiting longer. If he had had aggression issues, I would have had him neutered earlier. You don't want the behaviors to become a habit.

And I second the behaviorist. We feed all of our dogs and cats separately from the days we get them. We've never had food aggression issues, but I want to prevent them from starting. The cats have a separate room with food and water.
Eko has attacked your cat. As a cat lover, this is totally unacceptable to me. I would temporarily rehome my cat while I got my dog under control. I know my family would help me out while we did whatever it takes.
I would be worried about Eko around children.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

From the cat, yes he is put away when Johnny comes in. I worry the most for Johnny, he does not stand much of a chance against a dog Eko's size. I let Johnny in when he asks after Eko is put in his crate so he can eat and drink, nap and get attention.

Xena and Eko are never alone together, never have been unless they are supervised. They have been around each other since he snapped at her and things have been normal but we are keeping a very close eye out. I think my neighbor's dog is in heat again, he is eating less and being extra whiny lately.

I put him in his crate just to be safe when people come over and I have beware of dog signs posted. We don't have children, the few he has met in his life he was good with but he has never been around them long. I am struggling with the fact I am going to have to muzzle my baby but I can't take the chance anymore when we are out on walks or just out in public. And now that I think about it, even if I went to those Petsmart class I'd be kicked out, they don't allow aggressive dogs! 

Thank you for the link, I will definitely check that out.


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

First let me say that neutering Eko is likely to fix none of these problems. There are many myths, including ones perpetuated by inexperienced vets, that neutering cures marking/territorial behavior and any other undesired behavior under the sun. It's fundamentally not true. You'll basically get the same dog back, only without the capability of reproduction. I don't neuter my dogs, but I'm not against it. Overpopulation is a very big problem in the US. In other countries it isn't and so neutering/spaying is much less prevalent.

Anyway, I'm a proud owner of a GSD named Chet. He's 110-120 pounds. My vacuum dog. He'll eat anything shaped or smelling like food. He honestly acts more like my Golden than my Golden does. That's just him. I've owned big dogs in the past. My first dog was a Saint Bernard who weighed close to 200 pounds. 

I've also worked extensively with large dogs over the last ten years. I've fostered, rescued, and worked as a part-time trainer at the Dyer Animal Hospital. Large dogs and their owners experiencing behavioral trouble have been referred to me by both the Dyer and the Schererville Animal Hospital, as well as various clinics around the area. I've worked with German Shepherds, Rottweilers, Saint Bernards, Mastiffs, and so on. 

Now I'm going to have to tell you something I never like to say. I can't help you. Online forums can't help you. Your vet, who incorrectly diagnoses unacceptable behavior as typical boy dog stuff, won't and can't help you. And it probably goes without saying that PetSmart can't help you. You need to find an experienced dog behaviorist to work one on one with you and Eko. Make sure he or she has successfully worked with many large dogs in the past. In the meantime, remain consistent. Let nothing slide. Protect your other animals. But do try to get him help.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you need to get this dog into dog classes with a good club and get him ACTIVE. German Shepherds are not lap dogs. They need to have jobs. 

Simply finding a behaviorist is not going to be the answer - because this is going to take the rest of your dog's life keeping him busy and fulfilled. 

You can look into tracking, herding, or other activities which engage his brain. But you need to give him stuff to do other than lording over your other animals.

And I suggest neutering him when the time comes. With German Shepherds having even more growth, cancer, and bone issues than goldens - do not suggest neutering too early.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I also suggest getting help from a behaviorist. On the subject of neutering if the behaviorist believes that this will help you they will suggest it. The behaviorist will set up a program for your individual dog. 
In some cases neutering (taking away the testosterone) can soften the dog so they don't jump on to triggers as fast. (this doesn't solve the behaviors themselves) In other cases it can make the dog less confident and add in fear which will make your problems worse.
Please seek a professional.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone I will be contacting a behaviorist and the Schutzhund club.

I wonder how many aggressive dogs this vet has seen and just brushed it off, I know better but other people may not. She didn't seem phased at all when I told her about these things. If the behaviorist wants me to neuter him before he is 2 I will, but if they think it doesn't matter he'll be done at 2 regardless. 

Someone said he is lording over my other pets, that is the perfect way to put it. He bosses Xena around and pins her by the neck if she does something he feels she shouldn't be.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

If you aren't using NILIF with him I would strongly recommend using it with him. I would also recommend looking up info and asking for help in the gsd forums. There are a lot of educated and kind people that will give you lots of good advice and encouragement. Good luck! www.germanshepherdhome.net


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Where are you located? I know of some good working dog trainers all over the states. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

I live in Wichita, Kansas. I have not had much luck searching online for trainers, if you know of one nearby I would love to contact them!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Home

Obedience

Also DO check into the German Shepherd forum as well. Chris who is the administrator over there is very involved with the breed - she's a breeder and trainer. I've seen her train her dogs - she's pretty good. She should be able to offer you help or point you in the right direction as far as how to handle this situation.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for that link, but unfortunately that is Wichita Falls in Texas, pretty far from me.  But thank you again for looking for me I really appreciate that.

This is the Schutzhund club I mentioned, they seem to be the best option in the area as far as giving him something to do:
http://gwwda.com/

And this is the only trainer's website that even mentioned being able to deal with aggression, also says they do behavior consultation:
www.powerpawstraining.com/

They look like good options for me, I will also look at the german shepherds forum, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LOL - too many Witchitas.  

The first link is in Kansas.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol, I saw the "Home" and then "Obedience" and assumed they were the same thing, brain fart. :

That one looks good too, I've never thought about showing Eko before but if he does well in those classes that could be fun.  He would have to be in control and at least trained to ignore the other dogs before I could even consider it, though. I'm sure the trainer/behaviorist would be able to evaluate him and let me know whether or not I could ever do something like that.

He has a paper that I am supposed to send in to get his pedigree, I haven't bothered to do it yet because I never thought I'd need it, is it still possible to register him?


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know how far you are willing to go but I know of a trainer in chesterfield, MO. They do phone consultations, through skype, etc..... They also board and train. You should give them a call. Their website is: www.controlledchaosdogs.com 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> He has a paper that I am supposed to send in to get his pedigree, I haven't bothered to do it yet because I never thought I'd need it, is it still possible to register him?


Yes. And if you plan on registering him - I'd do it now. The longer you wait, the more it costs with the AKC.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

Ah, I see, thank you  I'll do that. I didn't know it cost more the longer I wait, better get it done fast lol!

I give those guys in MO a call, can't hurt to get as much input as I can. He's such a quick learner I know once I know what to do he will catch on quick.


----------



## furry and four paws (May 10, 2012)

Oh Sarah, I don't know how to say this ,but you really don't know GSD's and that is going to get you and your baby in big trouble.

Everything you post tells me you have many many issues to deal with. First get that dog fixed. You are in no position to handle an unneutered 90lb dog. Your baby doesn't sound like anything but an untrained, teenage GSD, who has no boundaries or respect so he's creating his own:doh:

As a GSD (working German lines) owner for 30years you do need help ASAP. Training doesn't stop with these guys, they need a job and lots of exercise. What are your dog's bloodlines (American or German) did you go to a reputable breeder or BYB. If your dog came from a good breeder talk to them they know their dogs and like good Golden breeders are committed to them always. Schulzhund clubs can be hard cord (a little overwhelming for a newbie). Find a good trainer for large working breeds, Petsmart is not the place for adolescent male GSD with no boundaries!

Sorry Golden buddies, the problem is not this puppy but the owner. No one ever entered my house without me at the door. Anyone who tried was held at the door till I released my dog (no they didn't bite, but no one was allowed in unless mom gave permission first)

Start with NILIF (nothing in life is free). Get a good trainer ASAP. Contact the GSD club in your area Also know this just may be too much dog for you. I'm not trying to be mean, but you may need to do some real soul searching to be sure you can do what it takes to have a large, assertive, male GSD. Someone's safety and his life depends on your decision.

GSD forums are a great place to get support and direction- Good luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck, Sarah. 

I've seen a lot of people with more dog than they knew they were getting into when they brought the puppies home. Dog training is very important with some of these assertive breeds - especially german shepherds. 

You shouldn't let anyone tell you that you shouldn't own this dog or neutering alone is the answer.


----------



## furry and four paws (May 10, 2012)

You shouldn't let anyone tell you that you shouldn't own this dog or neutering alone is the answer

There is no easy answer.... but I see so many red flags that this young lady does not understand GSD's. Yes this breed is territorial some more than others. They look to strong leaders for guidance and someone in control doesn't get dragged down the street. A GSD wagging its tail stiffly is saying stay back, not that I'm happy. A GSD and APBT very much can get at cross hairs with each other as they mature. What I see is mom is not in control.

Sarah needs expert help and guidance. She must follow through with everything she is taught. Training and control of a large working dog is a forever commitment - for the life of the dog. Trust me an assertive GSD is nothing like a Golden. Again I say this is not a bad dog at this point. Only Sarah can say if she can follow through with what this young animal needs to make it a great dog...


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

Well rehoming Eko isn't even close to an option so I will have to do whatever it takes as long as it takes. If he never likes another dog again as long as he lives that's fine I just want him to learn to ignore them. I will do whatever the behaviorist recommends, and if he doesn't have what it takes to do Schutzhund that's fine, I was just looking for something to make him feel like he's working. And until he can be trusted whenever he is in public I am going to muzzle him. He is a very good boy, he's very obedient in the house but the second there is a distraction I can't get him to focus on me, which is where the obedience classes will help.  Thank you everyone I will keep you updated.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh and I think the breeder was a BYB. I didn't know better at the time but I saw the dad and he was aggressive, barking at me from his pen and the breeder said he was territorial. I just thought that was what a good GSD was supposed to do. And Eko's mom died shortly after he was born, she mentioned there were complications and even though the dog went to the vet she still died. I got him for 300$ and that was pretty much the end of any communication between me and the breeder. I will have to wait to let you know if he is a working or show line. If I had to guess he is probably some combination of the two, probably mostly working lines. But that is just my guess, just waiting on the ped.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Around 18 months gsds have a surge in hormones and can be a real handful. Practice NILIF with him, give him something to do and train the heck out of him and hopefully he'll grow into a wonderful dog. You really should check out the gsd forum I mentioned earlier. They can give you lots of help. Please check it out if you haven't yet. How much time a day do you spend training him and how much exercise does he get? If he's a high drive gsd he should be getting several hours of exercise and at least an hour of mental stimulation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

While everyone wants to jump for Schutzhund as a sport for a GSD, there are MANY things that you can get them to do. They honestly do very good with a job, and they want to be useful. My current female is from a breeder who had mostly german show lines in her background. Given how unstable her life was up until recently, I've had a lot of battles with her. She actually flunked her instinct test for Schutzhund pretty hard core. However, the trainer came up with a way to bring out her defense drive to get her to work, and it definitely changed many things. However, emotionally she was almost 5 when she started and already a very nice, friendly dog.

Before going for protection sport (even something as choreographed as Schutzhund) you definitely want to have the obedience portion working for you more! Everyone else has basically covered things, I just wanted to caution you on going for bitework right away as depending upon how he handles it and what drives you end up working with, it could actually make some problems worse before the control comes. :/ 

My girl doesn't care for the cats, however she's never grabbed one of them out of the air like that, and boy howdy if she had, she'd have been gone. She does nip at them, but generally I keep them separate and have been working to being certain she knows the correct response is to ignore the cats. She actually tends to ignore dogs not in her pack of dogs (mine and roommate's), but if they push, she sure pushes back. And kind of humorously enough, the two dogs she got into the largest spats with were both pit/lab mixes who pushed her too far.

Good luck to you! It sounds like you're doing your best to get thing on track! Though to warn you, some people don't even stay away when a dog is muzzled. My roommate's aussie has to be muzzled periodically in situations, and it hasn't stopped people from wanting to pet him. He's a handsome blue merle, and everyone wants to pet pretty things. e.e


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is my problem with Schutzhund. It teaches the dog that biting is a possible solution to its problems. Now, with a well controlled dog, that doesn't become much of an issue, because the dog is made to understand when the game is on and when it isn't. With a dog that is not under such control (as it seems your dog is from your description), this may not be a possibility you want the dog to learn. 

Personally, I want my dog to understand that if he feels uncomfortable pressure, his response should be flight, NOT fight. 

If you are interested in Schutzhund from an obedience stand-point, that is great. But there is other obedience out there that may be closer and more accessible. 

Just my opinion, as a non-shepherd owner...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

mlopez said:


> Here is my problem with Schutzhund. It teaches the dog that biting is a possible solution to its problems. Now, with a well controlled dog, that doesn't become much of an issue, because the dog is made to understand when the game is on and when it isn't. With a dog that is not under such control (as it seems your dog is from your description), this may not be a possibility you want the dog to learn.
> 
> Personally, I want my dog to understand that if he feels uncomfortable pressure, his response should be flight, NOT fight.
> 
> ...


Oh, I really agree with this. When I encouraged contacting Schutzhound, I meant to use them as a resource. Ask them for contacts with experienced owners and trainers who would have good advice and training suggestions for a dog with issues like your boy has.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

I talked to the behaviorist/trainer from powerpaws over the phone and he wants to come over for one on one training and to evaluate Eko. I'm not sure if I should sign Eko up for any kind of groups or classes until he is more in control, I guess that's something I can ask when the trainer comes over. I agree training him in bitework right now is probably not a good idea, he's already come so close I think it would only make it worse. My roommate pushed me onto the couch (he was just playing around), Eko lunged and the only reason he wasn't bit was because my roommate yanked his arm out of the way in time. Then everything was fine Eko licked his hand and acted like everything was normal. I feel like my roommate made things worse he is constantly pretending to hit or kick me to antagonize Eko because he gets so upset.

I have been looking at the GSD forums you guys mentioned, thank you for suggesting it. It's got lots of topics on problems just like mine that I've been going through


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

" Eko lunged and the only reason he wasn't bit was because my roommate yanked his arm out of the way in time."

My opinion. Eko is a smart dog in his prime. Your room mate wasn't bit because Eko chose not to really bite him. We are not faster or more agile than these healthy young dogs. Please find a way to stop this type of play as there may be an occasion when Eko actually chooses to bite. By playing these games your room mate is putting Eko in jeapordy. If Eko gets a good solid bite that room mate will need medical care which then puts a mark against Eko. If Eko chooses to do more than just a bite your room mate may be seriously harmed.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

He's a beautiful puppy.
I had a lovely 105 pound Rottie/Shephard mix named Pelkie who was the sweetest, most loyal well behaved dog. But it took a lot of energy on my part, working with her on obedience from 8 weeks old, to make her that way.
All dogs require good training from the earliest moments, and in my opinion, breeds like shephards, rotties, etc absolutely need it. 
I think your pup is way beyond a petsmart/group obedience class.
You should find a qualified behaviorist to work with you and your dog.
Shephards are smart, smart dogs and your pup will learn quickly. But do not wait too long and allow these bad behaviors to become ingrained.
Good luck!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

mlopez said:


> Here is my problem with Schutzhund. It teaches the dog that biting is a possible solution to its problems. Now, with a well controlled dog, that doesn't become much of an issue, because the dog is made to understand when the game is on and when it isn't. With a dog that is not under such control (as it seems your dog is from your description), this may not be a possibility you want the dog to learn.
> 
> Personally, I want my dog to understand that if he feels uncomfortable pressure, his response should be flight, NOT fight.
> 
> ...


While this thread has moved past this comment, I think it warrants repeating.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh maybe not then, it just seemed really really close. I tell him no leave me alone but the more worked up I get over it the more aggressive Eko gets. I told him the other day when we were just talking that one of these days he is really going to get bit and he laughed it off. 

Someone asked about exercise, he gets 2 30 minute walks a day and about 10-20 minutes of playtime and about the same amount of training. We usually just go over the commands he knows.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I had GSD years ago that came from herding lines. The breeder kept her pups until 12 weeks to get them ready for their herding commands. I did not pursue herding, but maybe you could look at herding clubs as an outlet for his energy. Having a job is a good thing for a GSD.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm scared he would hurt the animals he was herding  If I knew he would be safe around them herding would be a reasonable option for me, I live in Kansas we have lots of farms


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Shepherds are extremely sensitive to their owner/handler's emotions. If you are upset about something, they will pick up on it and respond to it. It was this way with both of the shepherds I have owned are, and how my roommate's GSD is. They are definitely smart dogs and can be independent thinkers, and definitely need to be in hand when it comes to obedience. They're a defensive breed, however, not all of them work in defensive drive.

Truth is that if your dog who is in IPO is actually aggressive, you're doing something wrong. Most of the people who work their dogs in IPO are working in prey drive. It's a game and the prize is that the dog gets to take the sleeve or have its tug toy in reward for it. I could grab videos of my GSD and my roommate's GSD. Even if we work Leia in mostly defense drive (since that's the one we were able to encourage to grow), the goal is to bring her prey drive up to balance her out, and she is not going to simply go and bite anyone who pressures her in a situation. Even if her reward is chasing the bad man away, she doesn't leap to attack everyone who comes near us or my SUV (which is what we used to build her drive). 

Truth is that she's actually a very friendly girl, who likes people, and will go more willingly toward them than my golden will, even with protection training that worked more in her fight drive. And Leia DEFINITELY likes the fight part of the bitework. If the decoy doesn't fight, she isn't as interested.

That said, she was a mature adult dog who did not have the same things that your dog is having issue with. I just had to point out if things are done properly, the sport is actually just that. A sport. 

Herding is one of those things that the instincts need to be there to get it going. If Leia hadn't started to bark when we were in the car, the trainer would have said there was no point. You do more damage when you force a dog than when you find what they like and encourage it. 

Only way that we can burn the energy off of our dogs is with few mile hikes or intensive fetch games. They get more like an hour or more a day of long hiking/lots of jumping and hill running/fetch. And if he already knows things, maybe it's time to pull out the stupid pet trick book and get that brain working! My golden loves to offer his favorite things, but if I ask my GSD to do things she knows already? It's easy to see the boredom in her eyes. It isn't really helpful with your troubles, but I've done 4+ mile hikes with my dogs (who run around like meatheads) and they are still ready to go out after an hour or two of rest at home.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, I've noticed Eko is very sensitive and knows when something is wrong even before I do at times. Sometimes I feel like he already knows what I want from him and don't even need to say anything to him, other times like you said he works things out himself and it's not always good.

So, Eko's favorite thing EVER is to play fetch, what kinds of sports would be good for him? He will bring me the ball and sit and wait as long as it takes for me to give in and throw it for him. I've used it as a reward sometimes, just bounce it off of the ground and let him catch it, he loves that. I wish there was someplace around here big enough and isolated enough that we could just throw the ball all day for him.


----------



## furry and four paws (May 10, 2012)

Sarah your roommate is an immature fool and not your friend if he continues to bait Eko. Someone will get hurt. Your the one who needs to be the adult, ignore your roommate and calmly remove Eko from the situation.

I'm surprised no one commented on the fact Eko's dam died shortly after he was born. Sarah it is very important for any breed of dog to be raised by its mother so they can learn to be a dog. Was this litter bottle fed?

Training and working a dog doesn't have to involve anything more than you asking and your dog reliably responding. Sitting and waiting for feeding, walking after you through a door, sit/ down jumping jacks, etc. Around my house I always have treats in my pocket. My crew of four respond to anything that is asked. Heeling starts first just across the bedroom. Once your guy is reliable at home take the show on the road.

Schutzhund gets a bad rap in this country because people especially those not into working breeds do not understand the sport and it is a sport. Bite work is only a small part of it. Schutzhund was developed by the founder of the modern GSD in the late 1800's. Its was developed as a tool to assess the whole dog and if it was worthy of breeding. There is no safer or more stable dog than a SCH 111 GSD.

Sarah please find a mentor from one of the GSD forums that lives close to you. These are the people who truly understand your dog. There are multiple training video's on u tube of things you can do with your dog.
Eko needs lots of training and exercise to be safe. He is depending on you for this. Again I state your dog is nothing more than an untrained adolescent GSD not a bad dog. Can he bite and get into trouble, oh yes he can. Get him and you the help you need ASAP. Your perfect puppy is doable good luck. GSD's will always be my heart dog.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh yeah. They definitely pick things up like you wouldn't believe. My roommate's GSD watches the retrievers and she has figured out on her own what they're being asked to do and offers the behavior because she knows we want it. If my Leia gets wind of anything that I like, she offers it too. Her recall is probably the best because any time that anyone calls a dog or says her name, she's convinced I did it and comes running. But some days when they puzzle things out for themselves it can be a disaster.

Though your roommate definitely is pulling some pretty stupid antics. Even my Kenai wasn't okay with roughhousing. She got into my cousin's face and started barking at her one day when she was getting too rough with my brother. She was a bluffer, so she didn't hurt her, but it made it clear that behaving like that with Kenai around was not good. I know if someone comes running right at me, Leia will get into their face and start to bark at them. That was my goal with doing protection work with her. I wanted her to warn people off. Dogs can be pushed to bite, but they can also learn they don't need to use their teeth to warn. Your roommate is definitely pushing the wrong buttons that will be troublesome.

Only thing I would add about fetch is use that! If he lives to fetch, use it to your advantage. Keep a ball with you when you're out and about. Keep them laying all around the house. When he starts to offer a behavior you don't want, get his attention with that, make him do a command or two and reward him with the ball. It really could be useful out and about. Leia is SO ball driven that she will completely ignore other dogs, even when they're running right next to her and trying to bug at her. The power of prey drive is a dangerous thing, but it is such a useful tool too!  I know lots of people who work in protection sport use tug toys for reward, since so much of it is in a manner tug related. Playing with that can give you a lot of control.

But you definitely do, as the person above me said, want to get someone who knows the breed, knows working dogs and can help you directly. I adore GSD myself and most of the time I have a pretty good track record with them. But they can be definitely troublesome teenagers lol. They are definitely not an easy breed to own, and take more experience, but they can be such wonderful dogs to have! I only made it 6 months without a shepherd in my life when I lost my Kenai. Life feels so complete again, even if I love my Myles with all I have, Leia fills a void that I didn't realize was there. And it wasn't even easy getting her as a 3.5 year old! We've gone down a road ourselves, but it's worth it every day to see that happy smile on her face.


----------



## Sarah~ (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree my roommate is an idiot, I completely lost it the last time he roughhoused with Xena he slapped her hard across the face to goad her into snapping at him. I told him that was abuse and not only that but she has seizures he could have triggered one and it could have killed her. He is my boyfriend's cousin so the situation is complicated but we are looking to move out. 

After Eko's mom died, the breeder says she had Eko's older sister from a previous litter feed them since that dog had just had puppies too. There were only 3 puppies in Eko's litter and other than feeding them the sister didn't have much to do with them. It could be he didn't get to learn some of the lessons he should have learned from his mom.

I am going through all of the topics on aggression on the GSD forum as I can. There are a lot! But tons of good advice there!


----------

